# Juris Rutkowski, Latvian Street Musician



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about a great street artist from Latvia, who has chosen Germany as the stage to expose his enormous talent.

As a person growing up in New York City I got to see a lot of those who are commonly referred to as “street artists”; this being the expression used for any person or group of which who chose to perform in public for what ever money the gratitude and appreciation of their public will hand them. These street performers as they are also sometimes referred to come in a large variety which includes jugglers, mimes, musicians, actors, puppeteers, etc. They also ranging in ability that includes those who are brilliant to those who are but trying to make a few extra dollars with not only limited talent but repertoire of either songs or tricks.

I for my own part must say that I at times am drawn to stop and either listen or observe a street artist or two, who manages to capture my attention through his or her ability to entertain and I even confess to have been impressed by many. Some of them even being top of the line musicians who simply chose to practice on the street, not so much to make a living or even earn extra money but to bring their talent to people perhaps not already familiar with their work. They providing their audience with what could for the most part be regarded as free entertainment which they may yet are not forced to support with more than the joy it provides them. 

Regarding however the contact I had had with street performers, this I must declare had rarely if ever gone beyond giving those I felt deserved it; a dollar or two yet it was on one occasion that I engaged in a chat with one in particular. It being a jazz drummer from Liverpool; living in Warsaw Poland, by the name of Peter who informed me that there were some countries where such musicians who performed on the street were treated as artists while in other countries they were considered beggars. Germany, the UK and the United States amongst those places were the ones who performed on the streets were given the recognition their talent earned them; to make those who witnessed ignore the location of the performance and concentrate solely on its quality. This being the case in the above mentioned countries while in other countries one regardless of how much talent one had was always looked upon as a failure or a beggar just because one did not perform in a place where tickets were sold. All of which pushing many such performers to immigrate to those countries were there art as well as they were more appreciated not only in how they were referred to but the amount of money which was paid them for their efforts. 

With this in mind I was recently introduced to a German street artist from Riga by the name of Juris Rutkowski, who entertains his audiences by playing both the accordion and trombone, this a feat he is able to perform at a time; much to the amazement of his followers. It perhaps is Rutkowski who is typical of what could be labeled as a “superstar” street artist; this due to not only his immense musical accomplishments which include being a graduate from Riga’s prestigious “Latvian Music Academy” but the popularity he enjoys in this country where he not only earns a good deal of money but is often recognized. Juris’s fame going to the point of having appeared on German television along with having had several articles written about him in a few of Germany’s music magazines. As for Juris, he for the most part though educated in classical music also dedicates himself to playing popular songs such as “What A Wonderful World” along with Jazz pieces such as “Summertime”; all of which making him a man capable of entertaining a variety of listeners with a broad repertoire. 

In all this however one could ask why this man from Latvia has achieved such a large following, that includes those who on a cold day as well as a hot one will lend him not only their ears and eyes but time, they standing sometimes for hours just to be entertained by him? He after all plays the same songs and pieces that others do, granted perhaps in a more creative way than most as he is capable of improvising yet is this the only reason why so many would on a regular basis attend his street concerts, even disregarding bad weather? It is at this point where in my opinion I would state that it is also Rutkowski’s personality that attracts his audience. This being the case since this man contrary to his very large build (184 cm weighing about 135 kilos) has a very gentle and warm personality which seems to radiate from the almost constantly smiling eyes he greets his audience with that in many ways resemble those of the great Luciano Pavarotti. 

I would also like to point out after having met Rutkowski in person; that he possesses a sincerity about him that is genuine. All of which can be seen in the kind way he deals with his audience; who are not only treated to a virtuoso performance but a man whose large figure coupled with his long hair and beard also make him one not to be easily forgotten by any who should see him. Some of his younger spectators even suggesting he would make a great Santa Claus, especially when during the Christmas season he takes to playing the classics of this most wonderful time of year.

For those wanting to catch this gifted performer I suggest they travel to the following German cities; Binz, Rostock, Stralsund, Greifswald where they may get a sample of his music along with charming Latvian personality and for those wishing to take his music home I recommend buying a copy of his CD “The Shadow Of Your Smile”. This CD which he sells for 10 Euros featuring his daughter Victoria, on clarinet and saxophone while Juris handles the duties on the trombone, accordion, piano and vocals; will be one which will liven any party or just make for good private listening.


----------

